# Case 4210 starting/interlock circuit problem?



## SVanDee (Oct 15, 2010)

My 1996 Case 4210 (with cab) has started with no problems for a long time but it suddenly won’t turn over today. Not even a click from the starter solenoid. The voltage between the solenoid studs is 12.34 and the engine did turn over when I jumped the start terminal to the positive stud. The problem must be in the ignition circuitry. I don’t have any manuals except the Operator’s Manual. I’m hoping someone can give me some troubleshooting suggestions short of taking the console apart and trying to trace the wiring.

All lights, gauges, etc. are working normally. I don’t see anything in the list of fuses related to starting. I couldn’t tell which of the two relays was the ignition relay so I pulled both and put them back in case a connection was loose or corroded. I don’t know how to test relays other than that.

The tractor’s acting like it does when I forget one of the safety interlocks. I’ve had a lot of trouble with interlock switch failures on all kinds of equipment so I’m trying to check that out. Is it possible to jumper around the entire interlock circuit just to see if that’s where the problem is? 

I know the clutch interlock switch is mounted on a bracket hanging down from the console just forward of the clutch pedal arm. I disconnected the two wires and jumpered between them. The tractor still won’t turn over but I measure 12V at the jumper when the switch is in the start position so the circuit is apparently working up to that point. 

It looks like the switch mounted on the left side above the transmission oil filter and actuated by the PTO mechanism must be the PTO interlock switch. I disconnected those two wires and jumpered them. The tractor doesn’t turn over. I do NOT measure any voltage there when the ignition switch is in the start position so the problem may be somewhere between those two switches.

The Operator’s Manual doesn’t spell out what interlocks there are. Could someone tell me if there are other switches and where they are? Are they all wired in series?

Any ideas for other things to look for?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## SVanDee (Oct 15, 2010)

*Solved - wire rubbed until it broke.*

The wire from up in the cab down to the PTO interlock switch scraped against something until it finally broke.


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

Sorry I couldn't be of any help but sometimes it just takes some chasing things out to fix stuff. Surely glad you found the problem.


----------



## ecotulips (Jan 22, 2016)

Glad the have found your post! I seem to have the same problem with my imported Case 4210 from Holland. Once a while it doesn't start, not even a click. It happened 4 times so far since I got it in Sept 2015. Tomorrow I will check if I can find the PTO interlock wiring.
Thanks!


----------

